# Smoked Monkfish For Your Saturday!



## leah elisheva (Jan 11, 2014)

Happy Weekend Great Smoking Cookies!!!!!!!

Today's meal here was monkfish, and while some people refer to that as the "poor man's lobster," I don't think of it as a "second tier" fish of any kind, and adore it! Especially smoked!

While my photos weren't terrific, the taste today sure was!!!! Here's sharing some warmth and wonderful "after dinner" glow with you all therefore! Smiles.

Make your weekend delicious!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah













DSCF4100.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014






I started with fresh monkfish and some red garnet yam (yes, I know, you must be tired of seeing such, but I do eat one every day) - the potato was "started" in the microwave for 6 minutes, and then sliced...













DSCF4102.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014






Then I coated everything (fish and potatoes) in grapeseed oil and put that on my little gas smoker, with hickory chips for 25 minutes.













DSCF4104.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4109.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014






A WON-DER-FUL brown crust with deep flavor formed on the fish - fabulous contrast to the soft and moist inside when cutting in - and I put this over salad...













DSCF4110.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4112.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014






And yes, for anyone just now seeing one of my posts for the first time, I eat A LOT of salad! Smiles. (That probably would feed two families normally, I suppose)...













DSCF4113.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4115.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014






With chopped parsley, chopped raw elephant garlic, olive oil, squeezed fresh limes, and cayenne pepper, this really was fantastic!!!













DSCF4117.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4119.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4120.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4121.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4122.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4123.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4125.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4126.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4128.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014


















DSCF4129.JPG



__ leah elisheva
__ Jan 11, 2014






And so, simple aside, it was healthful and really lovely (or so in my mad-cow, or "mad-monkfish" tainted opinion I do believe) and so thank you for sharing in today's dinner!

Happy all!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## geerock (Jan 11, 2014)

As soon as I saw the title of the thread I knew it was yours, Leah.  As always, great color, combination, and presentation.  Every time I see one of your fish posts I get a desire for some smoked fish.  Looks like I'll head to the shoreline and see what's coming off the boats today.  All the best to you.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 11, 2014)

Hey Geerock, thank you so much!!! I'm so thrilled you enjoyed this simple plate, as it tasted great!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

And how fantastic that you'll have a fish shopping run today!!!!!!!

I hope you find something delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## bdskelly (Jan 11, 2014)

5 starsLeah.  I love monkfish and love it when you call me "cookie"  LOL

B


----------



## disco (Jan 11, 2014)

Another stunning meal and post. This is the epitome of fine dining. Classic but simple preparation of great ingredients served with a view to the eye. This old fat guy is impressed.

Disco


----------



## mdboatbum (Jan 11, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!! Looks like you got a new paella too. I hope you have a great weekend and really, try to cheer up. :)


----------



## moikel (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks great & it's a big plate! I like monkfish a lot we get ours from New Zealand but I think it's seasonal Havent seen any in a while. It's great fish,I will have a look for some when I get back to Sydney.


----------



## leah elisheva (Jan 12, 2014)

Hey thank you Brian!!! And for being such a sweet Cookie! Smiles.

(Funny I grew up with a mother who called everybody "Cookie" the way Zsa Zsa Gabor called everyone "Darling," and then by college age I had inherited that, without trying (yikes, we really DO turn into our parents) and I am always calling absolutely everyone (mailman, snowplow driver, spa technician, and all) a "Cookie" of some sort or another, and every now and then, when receiving QUITE the dirty look back, I realize that I can indeed be a lot to take for some, I suppose. HOWEVER, I'm delighted that such doesn't bother you! Too funny...

And yes Andrew, I'll try to pick my damn spirits up some, as I know that I must depress this whole place, right? Funny, Funny. Thanks for great words!!! It's a 26-inch paella pan and actually the same one I made my smoked lobster seafood paella in (from some smoked lobster thread way back) but not the copper/ruined one. That copper mess is now "resting" in the cellar...

Thanks tons Disco!!! I'm glad my simple menus are still enchanting in some fun way!!!!

And Mick, thanks tons! With YOUR access to fish down there (I still drool thinking about your market) I am sure you can find some fantastic monkfish indeed! Although EVERY fish you have down there - and all those exotic crabs and such - still amaze me!! You live in the land of plenty for certain!!!!

Well Happy Sunday to all you fantastic Smoked Cookies!!!!!!!!! Make today delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cheers! - Leah


----------



## anastasia (Aug 15, 2014)

Good day!  I am a Virgin Smoking Meat Forum chic.  If cooking could pay the bills, that's what I'd like to do for a living 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.  But alas, I will stick to being a mortician.  Yep.  I'm the healthy mortician  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  who cooks a lot. 

Well, I bought some monkfish & thought I'd see if anyone had tips on smoking it since I'd never smoked monkfish before, so I stopped here.  I figured that because it's similar in texture to lobster (sort of), that I'd smoke it the same way I do that...at 225 degrees for about 30 min or until it gets to 135 degrees. 

Turns out, the fish I bought was cut up into fairly small pieces & still had the backbone in it. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   So I cut the backbone out, prior to smoking it & was left with little bite size pieces so it only took about 20 min. to cook through.  I was making fish tacos, so this actually worked out well. 

I basted them first with Jeff's Rib Rub + butter combination then put them into my preheated smoker. 

They took on a lovely smoke flavor that really complimented this dish & they were perfectly cooked. I arranged the taco as follows:

Paleo Wrap

Sour Cream

Four cheese combo (Kraft)

Monkfish pieces

My garden salsa

Dotted with Tapatio Hot Sauce (cheap & *awesome*)

Drizzle of an aged syrupy balsamic vinegar

I can't believe I didn't photograph them just out of the smoker but  you can see from the taco that they are nicely (lightly) barked. 

I had picked tomatoes & peppers from my garden & made a Serrano Honey-dressed Salsa with it, to put on top...

(I like sweet/hot combos, it's how I chose my hubby).  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I used a "Paleo Wrap" (made from coconut meat & formed into a sheet "tortilla" mmmmmm) & also made spicy "riced" cauliflower because I'm trying to watch my girlish figure by eating less simple carbs.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for confirming my thoughts on smoking this type of fish, it gave me the confidence to do it & as it happened, it was a delightful dish in the end.

  













1.jpg



__ anastasia
__ Aug 15, 2014





This is the fish I bought from an Asian Mart "H-Mart"













2.jpg



__ anastasia
__ Aug 15, 2014





This is the monkfish after I deboned it & basted it with the rub/butter.













3.jpg



__ anastasia
__ Aug 15, 2014





This is my Paleo taco, dressed.













4.jpg



__ anastasia
__ Aug 15, 2014





  is a close up of my taco because I couldn't wait to eat it & didn't photograph the finished smoke fish, fresh out of the smoker.













5.jpg



__ anastasia
__ Aug 15, 2014





This was my plated dinner, with the peppered cauliflower "rice" off to the side.  It was Yummmyyyy!!  Thanks for reading.   :)

Love this site!!!
Anastasia the mortician.


----------



## venture (Aug 15, 2014)

What a great idea!

Never thought about smoking Monkfish.

Once known as the poor man's lobster, Monkfish is very expensive in my area if you can even find it.

Great job with a wonderful fish!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 15, 2014)

Very nice meal Leah, not sure how I missed this so far but glad I seen it !  Very cool thread !  :kewl:


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 16, 2014)

Thank you Justin!! And Hey there great Anastasia!

Your monkfish looked and sounded wonderful!!! I think monkfish is tremendous indeed!

And while this video from way back when is most certainly NOT my most glamorous look, by any stretch, it was yet another fun "monkfish' meal which you might enjoy.



Happy weekend!!! Your food was fantastic!!!!!! (And come join our great "Winos" group if you like, by clicking up in the "Groups" section, as we have a great time)! Cheers!!!!!!! - Leah


----------



## anastasia (Aug 19, 2014)

Thank you! It was delicious!! Yours looked awesome as well.  Thanks also for the Wino invite! ...it's like you know me. Lol [emoji]127863[/emoji][emoji]127864[/emoji][emoji]127866[/emoji][emoji]127867[/emoji]


----------

